# Apple jewelry box ~



## illegalcreativity (Aug 4, 2011)

aka. bandsaw box *0*



















this is my box project for my woods class I took senior year in high school ~
*0* hello!


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow this is a cool idea


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats pretty cool. nice job


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've always liked band saw boxes. That one is very clever.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very very creative and well executed. Nice job. Thanks for sharing.
I'm gonna make sure that my daughters and my wife don't see this one, otherwise I'll be in the shop making apple jewellery boxes for all. :yes:


----------



## illegalcreativity (Aug 4, 2011)

^I also made an elephant, there's so many shapes to choose from 

thank you everyone *0*
I actually accidentally cut myself on the bandsaw for this box
..don't tell my teacher >:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that's my kind of project, nary a straight line to be found. :laughing:

Nice job, looks good. :thumbsup:


----------

